
Put Down the Phone and Step Away - bfathi
http://benbobsworld.blogspot.com/2016/06/put-down-phone-and-step-away.html
======
ericclemmons
I'm guilty of this. I was in a 1.5 hour meeting that started out relevant, but
then the conversation devolved into tons of specifics on how the reports were
gathered and created, and I went straight to the phone.

It seems the greatest burden on the organizer is the same as a presenter: how
do you present the information in an impactful, terse way with the least
"noise" so that attendees are inclined not to seek distractions?

One thing I know for sure, sitting on a single slide for 5 full minutes
_feels_ like a slog.

